# 11100 or 40490 for skin under nose?



## sjsantjer (Jan 7, 2013)

What areas of the face does the CPT code 40490 (biopsy of the lip) cover? Can I use code 40490 when biopsying the areas directly below the nose and below the lower lip? I have a diagram from The Journal of the AAofD that show both of these areas are considered the cutaneous lip. What code would you use for biopsies of these areas? Thanks for your help.


----------

